# 5 weeks old



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

kittys 5 weeks old on sunday..
kitten 1








kitten 2








kitten 3








kitten 4








kitten 5








kitten 6








kitten 7


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

oops... seem to have made a boo boo... i got an extra tortie and lost a red/cream..


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

nothing cuter than a ragdoll kitten


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

o my good lard, i'll have them all thanks,,,,,,,,, cute as lol


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are so so cute. I want them all!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

sorry.. at least 2 spoken for..


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

the last picture.. thats the one we aer keeping.


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

is it just me or is the last was thinking 'thats enough put me down now, or else',,,,,, hehe


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

we disturbed her playtime...


----------



## Tidgy (Jun 30, 2010)

rcmadd said:


> we disturbed her playtime...


aww you meany,,, lol


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

GIMME ! GIMME ! GIMME ! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Superash said:


> GIMME ! GIMME ! GIMME ! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Hmm, something gives me the feeling you really want one :lol:

Lovely kits, I can see why you want to keep the last one :001_tt1:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Such sweethearts.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

aw they are all soo cute and fluffy.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

too damn cute for words.
michelle x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how beautiful ,think im in love...:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would like the split nose tortie please


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

All gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

PetloverJo said:


> I would like the split nose tortie please


_thats the one i would have,_


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

they are the ones im not too keen on....


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rcmadd said:


> they are the ones im not too keen on....


_really ???? awww you can pass them ones on to me then !!!!!!,,,,_


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

i think you should send them all down to me a little baby sitting..... i promise il send them back :001_tongue:

theyre so beautiful! i love the first tortie how adoreable!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Yep first one is gorge, :w00t: Milly, Tilly and Lily, my fourth birthday is coming up !!!! must make some hints to hubby.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Yep first one is gorge, :w00t: Milly, Tilly and Lily,*my fourth birthday*is coming up !!!! must make some hints to hubby.


Bloody predictive text on my iPod 'fortieth'


----------



## LisaC1985 (Feb 3, 2012)

B-e-a-utiful!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Yep first one is gorge, :w00t: Milly, Tilly and Lily, my fourth birthday is coming up !!!! must make some hints to hubby.


i know women lie about their age.. but comon thats just plain out and out lie...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PetloverJo said:


> Yep first one is gorge, :w00t: Milly, Tilly and Lily, my fourth birthday is coming up !!!! must make some hints to hubby.





PetloverJo said:


> Bloody predictive text on my iPod 'fortieth'


And here I was thinking 'Oooh a leap year birthday!' 
Rcmadd - I'll take kitten number 7 off your hands :001_wub: and I know it's total heresy but I'm not too keen on tortie points myself


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

kitten 7.. no way..:hand:.. thats ours

(its the one with the broken leg)


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's so pretty :001_wub: Hope the recovery is going well


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

do you know.. she a bugger.. she wont rest.. she is one of the most playful out of them, she runs..she climbs.. she play fights... you wouldnt think shes got a broken leg..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rcmadd said:


> kitten 7.. no way..:hand:.. thats ours
> 
> (its the one with the broken leg)


_aww bless her, hope her leg gets better soon,. As for the tortie one, i will just have to take her, ,i picked her as my favourite out of them all.,,,_


----------

